# Internet Doesn't Work with Router..but Works when connected to Modem



## rhauer (Feb 13, 2008)

My internet connection has always worked fine when connected to my router, but all of a sudden the internet stopped working a few days ago. 
It says my Local Area Connection is connected; however theres only activity in the "Sent" packets, while the "Received" packets stays at 0.

The other computer connected to the router still works perfect and my computer will only connect to the internet if I disconnect my ethernet cable and insert it directly into the modem.

I ran a command and IP Configuration and heres what came up:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name........................: dirtydizzo
Primary Dns Suffix...............:
Node Type.........................: Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled...............: No
WINS proxy Enabled.............: No

Ethernet adapter Network Bridge:

Connection-specific DNS suffix...:
Description.............................:MAC Bridge Miniport
Physical Address......................:A2-9E-0E-51-5C-16
Dhcp Enabled..........................:Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled.........:Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address.....:169.254.125.249
Subnet Mask..........................: 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway.....................: 

I also tried to run........" ipconfig/renew " and heres what came up "Error occured while renewing interface network bridge: unable to connect to your DHCP server"

Any HELP would be greatly appreciated!!!

Need some HELP please!!!!!


----------



## scapedriver (Feb 7, 2008)

Power off both modem / router.. press reset buttons on both... power on modem give a minute or two then power on router.


----------



## rhauer (Feb 13, 2008)

I've tried that a million times...but no such luck!


----------



## scapedriver (Feb 7, 2008)

log on your router reset defaults. then you might need to re setup your pc network.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Turn off bridging on your computer's network configuration. I have no idea how that got set.

This is not a router issue, don't screw around with the router settings!


----------

